# The roost.



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

A few turkey pics today.


----------



## Westernhunter (Sep 16, 2007)

Glad to see your still getting out and getting some great shots.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

wow good pictures. Can't wait for the spring hunt!!


----------



## meltedsnowman (Jun 1, 2012)

Cool pics turkeys are greatly under estimated as a game bird


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Awesome photos Moose!


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Wow. I can never find roosts. Great job!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Love the pics of the turkeys and deer together. Every time I see turkeys and deer together I feel like I'm in some crazy hunting video game.


----------

